# How to Get Your Book Published by Jane Friedman



## PiP (Feb 26, 2018)

Are you looking to follow the traditional publishing route? You may find this article by Jane Friedman of interest.



> If you want to get your book published, you have more choices than ever to accomplish your goal, and the path can be confusing if you’re new to the publishing industry. This post lays out the process in the simplest terms possible.There are three primary paths to getting published:
> 
> 
> *Land a traditional publisher who will offer you a book contract.* This is “the dream” or what most writers imagine when they think about getting published.
> ...


*
Article continues >HERE>*


----------



## TWErvin2 (Mar 6, 2018)

A comprehensive article on the topic 

I liked the chart/diagram identifying the major/common genres and their subgenres.


----------



## APM1211 (Jul 5, 2018)

Great article. Very informative!


----------



## Justin Attas (Apr 12, 2020)

This is a great article. Jane Friedman is a lovely woman, too. She was one of the only people who gave me the time of day when I was looking for a place to write some articles. She was awesome enough to host me and help me get started.


----------

